# HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE RECEIVED FROM GOLDSTOCK'S SPORTING GOODS in NY



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

After delivering the wrong skis to us yesterday we had the pleasure of recieving THE WORST customer service imaginable from the GoldStock Sporting Goods "internet sales" coordinator.  My wife was, literally, shaking with anger after getting off of the phone with this particular salesman.  How a business can survive with such condescending employees is beyond me.  My wife and I have worked in retail for the past 15 years and have never seen such treatment of a paying customer.  I never thought I would be one of those people to write a letter to the owner but a certified piece of my mind will be dropped in the mail this afternoon.  Please beware of this company and do your research before spending your hard earned money with a smaller company.  After further investigation we realized that this business's reviews reflected very similar experiences to what we went through. 
Pray for Snow!!
-Rob-

EDIT - After calming down a bit and reasoning with some comments you guys have made, I decided to change the name of this thread to reflect my true problem with this establishment.  I realize I shouldn't take my frustrations out on an entire business from an interaction with one of their employees.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> After delivering the wrong skis to us yesterday we had the pleasure of recieving THE WORST customer service imaginable from the GoldStock Sporting Goods "internet sales" coordinator.  My wife was, literally, shaking with anger after getting off of the phone with this particular salesman.  How a business can survive with such condescending employees is beyond me.  My wife and I have worked in retail for the past 15 years and have never seen such treatment of a paying customer.  I never thought I would be one of those people to write a letter to the owner but a certified piece of my mind will be dropped in the mail this afternoon.  Please beware of this company and do your research before spending your hard earned money with a smaller company.  After further investigation we realized that this business's reviews reflected very similar experiences to what we went through.
> Pray for Snow!!
> -Rob-


Sorry about your experience...did you put the purchase on a credit card?  Were you able to cancel the sale and get a refund?


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Contacting them now - to see if they'll post and give their side of the story...

Please post business reviews


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Ski Haus! Part Deaux


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ski Haus! Part Deaux


Exactly what I was thinking. :smash:


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ski Haus! Part Deaux



No doubt...

I hope AZ doesn't get know as a place where people can back up the truck and dump on ski shoppes...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2010)

I feel a case of swamp-ass coming on.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> No doubt...
> 
> I hope AZ doesn't get know as a place where people can back up the truck and dump on ski shoppes...



Sorry guys! Just figured this would be the best place????


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

JerseyRob....

Don't start with the PMs... Email sent...  It's not cool to just dump on ski shoppes like this... I'm for letting the business come here and give their side of the story...

It's only fair...  I see a couple bad reviews... But I see some great reviews... Why not let them tell it the way they see it...


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I feel a case of swamp-ass coming on.


:flame:


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> No doubt...
> 
> I hope AZ doesn't get know as a place where people can back up the truck and dump on ski shoppes...


 

Not with you around DMC, you're like the Elliot Spitzer of bad ski shop reviews.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Sorry guys! Just figured this would be the best place????



why not just post a bad review where you saw the reviews...?

Your obviously trying to reach the masses and give this place a bad rap


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Not with you around DMC, you're like the Elliot Spitzer of bad ski shop reviews.




Support your local ski shop...
Support your sport...


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2010)

Their website claims its the oldest ski shop in the US of A.  

http://www.goldstockssportinggoods.com/

Lots of mixed reviews here:

http://www.insiderpages.com/b/3718974673


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Support your local ski shop...
> Support your sport...


support breasts
use your hands


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2010)

Eski said:


> support breasts
> use your hands



wiser words have never been spoken.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> why not just post a bad review where you saw the reviews...?
> 
> Your obviously trying to reach the masses and give this place a bad rap



Should they not get a bad rap for such bad customer service?

And YES I'm trying to reach the masses!!!

And....since you won't answer a private message......I'll ask you here to please not interfere yet since we were threatened by an employee that he had our credit card information!!!

Thanks DMC!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Did you take it up with a store manager/owner?


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Should they not get a bad rap for such bad customer service?
> 
> And YES I'm trying to reach the masses!!!
> 
> ...



I just think there are better places and better ways to do this...

And I won't stand by...  
You post in public... You get the public...  

It was your choice...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I just think there are better places and better ways to do this...
> 
> And I won't stand by...
> You post in public... You get the public...
> ...



I usually ignore threads I don't agree with.  If someone had a bad experience with a shoppe (sic) I take note.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> why not just post a bad review where you saw the reviews...?
> 
> Your obviously trying to reach the masses and give this place a bad rap


Hope we can get some input from the shop...

In the meantime, I don't think we should automatically be critical of  anyone who posts a negative experience with a ski shop.  If the shop  doesn't grasp the concept of proper customer service then I think they  deserve to be called out on it.



jerseyrob said:


> Should they not get a bad rap for such bad customer service?
> 
> And YES I'm trying to reach the masses!!!
> 
> ...


What was the threat?  Did you return something and they would not take it back?  Did they just try to push the wrong product on you after they messed up on an order?

One other question...what is their return policy and was it clearly stated on the receipt?

Maybe some more details are needed here...


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I usually ignore threads I don't agree with.  If someone had a bad experience with a shoppe (sic) I take note.



Agreed, but your notes would be worth more if they had the full story..I think that's all DMC is trying to do.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I usually ignore threads I don't agree with.  If someone had a bad experience with a shoppe (sic) I take note.



I've worked in shops... I've seen people berate employees...  
I've also seen employees berate customers...

But - in todays economy I feel that it's important to get both sides of the story...

this came across as a rant...  thats all...


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 5, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I feel a case of swamp-ass coming on.



You should try Gold Bond! Great reviews!


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> In the meantime, I don't think we should automatically be critical of  anyone who posts a negative experience with a ski shop.  If the shop  doesn't grasp the concept of proper customer service then I think they  deserve to be called out on it..



I'l do it for you... 

We've already proven once that this isn't always what it seems to be...  So why not let it play out and let the ski shop defend themselves?

It worked last time...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I've worked in shops... I've seen people berate employees...
> I've also seen employees berate customers...
> 
> But - in todays economy I feel that it's important to get both sides of the story...
> ...



But I thought that you always wanted to stick it to "the man" no?

I really don't care.  I appreciate hearing reviews of shops--good and bad.  I don't really see any value in making this "The People's Court" for every comment that is made.  If someone had a bad experience and shares it with us, who are we to judge him or her or the shop?


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'l do it for you...
> 
> We've already proven once that this isn't always what it seems to be...  So why not let it play out and let the ski shop defend themselves?
> 
> It worked last time...


I actually agree...let's hope the ski shop will be willing to respond here.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 5, 2010)

Can you expand on what happened?


----------



## Eski (Feb 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> But I thought that you always wanted to stick it to "the man" no? ...


D is 'the man'


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> But I thought that you always wanted to stick it to "the man" no?




No...  You got me all wrong...  
And I don't think a ski shoppe is "the man"  - more likely a struggling business in tough economic times...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> You should try Gold Bond! Great reviews!



Never been a fan.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2010)

So not a good day for this thread given that so many of us are a bit pissed about another near miss from a big storm!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2010)

it would be really helpful to get more details of what happened.


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> But I thought that you always wanted to stick it to "the man" no?
> 
> I really don't care.  I appreciate hearing reviews of shops--good and bad.  I don't really see any value in making this "The People's Court" for every comment that is made.  If someone had a bad experience and shares it with us, who are we to judge him or her or the shop?



You just don't want to lose out any fees since people's court is only pro se.


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> it would be really helpful to get more details of what happened.


Just the facts, man.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

http://albany.citysearch.com/profil...tock_s_sporting_goods.html#profileTab-reviews

http://local.yahoo.com/info-11562264-goldstocks-sporting-goods-glenville

http://blog.timesunion.com/bestof/best-sporting-goods-store/233/


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 5, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I feel a case of swamp-ass coming on.



Use wet wipes


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Use wet wipes




"if you have to wipe more then twice - take a shower"  - Howard Stern


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for some support here guys!  I'm sorry if I am a little heated and decided to post this in a public forum, however, when your wife gets off of the phone with an establishment you spend your hard earned money in and is almost in tears, I'd imagine you guys would be pretty pissed as well!! 
I'll try to make a long story short here.  We ordered a pair of 2009 Line Shadow 151cm skis.  We received a pair of 2010 Line Shadow 157cm skis for the same price.  We called to inform the shop what had happened so they could send us our correct ones, however, were informed that they had just sold the last pair of the original ski we ordered on-line.  My wife asked if they had already shipped them, thinking they would stay true to the original customer they had sold them to, to which she was responded "You're NOT getting those skis!", in a very condescending tone.  He then informed my wife that he could either charge her the additional $130.00 for the skis they sent, a completely different shape this year, or we could send back what we have and that we were out of luck.  No, "I'm sorry mam", or "let's figure something out", just an "oh well, guess you're out of luck" attitude, even though the ski we ordered was sitting right in front of him.  My wife expressed there mistake shouldn't be her problem to which he replied, "You know we have your credit card information on file right?".  She didn't know what to say and was, understandably, heated at this point.  He then leveled with her and said that he'd let us keep this ski for what they paid for it!  My wife stated that we didn't want this ski!  It is a completely different ski, wrong size, different shape this year, to which she was replied to with an "oh well".    
It wasn't the actual course of events that got us upset but more so the way she was talked down to that really pissed us off.  Had he apologized and said that the ski was, unfortunately out of stock now, it would've been fine.  However, she was treated as if they were doing us a favor by allowing us to spend money with them that really pissed us off.  
Again, I'm sorry if this wasn't the proper place to post this but I have never witnessed such treatment to a paying customer as I did yesterday and really needed to vent.............


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Thanks for some support here guys!  I'm sorry if I am a little heated and decided to post this in a public forum, however, when your wife gets off of the phone with an establishment you spend your hard earned money in and is almost in tears, I'd imagine you guys would be pretty pissed as well!!
> I'll try to make a long story short here.  We ordered a pair of 2009 Line Shadow 151cm skis.  We received a pair of 2010 Line Shadow 157cm skis for the same price.  We called to inform the shop what had happened so they could send us our correct ones, however, were informed that they had just sold the last pair of the original ski we ordered on-line.  My wife asked if they had already shipped them, thinking they would stay true to the original customer they had sold them to, to which she was responded "You're NOT getting those skis!", in a very condescending tone.  He then informed my wife that he could either charge her the additional $130.00 for the skis they sent, a completely different shape this year, or we could send back what we have and that we were out of luck.  No, "I'm sorry mam", or "let's figure something out", just an "oh well, guess you're out of luck" attitude, even though the ski we ordered was sitting right in front of him.  My wife expressed there mistake shouldn't be her problem to which he replied, "You know we have your credit card information on file right?".  She didn't know what to say and was, understandably, heated at this point.  He then leveled with her and said that he'd let us keep this ski for what they paid for it!  My wife stated that we didn't want this ski!  It is a completely different ski, wrong size, different shape this year, to which she was replied to with an "oh well".
> It wasn't the actual course of events that got us upset but more so the way she was talked down to that really pissed us off.  Had he apologized and said that the ski was, unfortunately out of stock now, it would've been fine.  However, she was treated as if they were doing us a favor by allowing us to spend money with them that really pissed us off.
> Again, I'm sorry if this wasn't the proper place to post this but I have never witnessed such treatment to a paying customer as I did yesterday and really needed to vent.............


Just return the incorrect skis and get any $$ back...and then complain to the owner about the crappy customer service.  Don't be afraid to call the employee out in your note and also make sure you mention that you _used_ to be a regular customer.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

If a store told me "you know, we have your credit card on file" i'd be livid too.  Bad customer service is one thing, but thats almost some type of threat.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> If a store told me "you know, we have your credit card on file" i'd be livid too.  Bad customer service is one thing, but thats almost some type of threat.



Allegedly...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> If a store told me "you know, we have your credit card on file" i'd be livid too.  Bad customer service is one thing, but thats almost some type of threat.



I'd probably come back with some smart a$$ remark like "and I have the state attorney general's # on my speed dial!"

Note:  I actually do on my phone - from a past issue with a contractor that did work on my house


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Allegedly...



So, you're calling the OP and his wife a liar?

I understand that you want the shop to have a chance to tell their side, but just because we don't have it doesn't automatically discount the OP's story.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> So, you're calling the OP and his wife a liar?
> 
> I understand that you want the shop to have a chance to tell their side, but just because we don't have it doesn't automatically discount the OP's story.




Talk to your wife about cheerios...

al⋅leged  [uh-lejd, uh-lej-id]  Show IPA
–adjective
1.	declared or stated to be as described; asserted: The alleged murderer could not be located for questioning.
2.	doubtful; suspect; supposed: The alleged cure-all produced no results when it was tested by reputable doctors.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> So, you're calling the OP and his wife a liar?
> 
> I understand that you want the shop to have a chance to tell their side, but just because we don't have it doesn't automatically discount the OP's story.



And who the F is OP?

A friend of yours..?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Allegedly...




i know that.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> And who the F is OP?
> 
> A friend of yours..?



OP = original poster... Got it...

All I'll say is...
Emotion can cloud events...  And that post was loaded with emotion...

May I remind you of the Skihaus vs. Swampthing?

Have we learned nothing from this attack?


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> i know that.



i know you do...  clarifying for the moderators...

And Google...  
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=GOLDSTOCK'S+SPORTING+GOODS&btnG=Search&aq=f&aqi=&oq=


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Thanks for some support here guys!  I'm sorry if I am a little heated and decided to post this in a public forum, however, when your wife gets off of the phone with an establishment you spend your hard earned money in and is almost in tears, I'd imagine you guys would be pretty pissed as well!!
> I'll try to make a long story short here.  We ordered a pair of 2009 Line Shadow 151cm skis.  We received a pair of 2010 Line Shadow 157cm skis for the same price.  We called to inform the shop what had happened so they could send us our correct ones, however, were informed that they had just sold the last pair of the original ski we ordered on-line.  My wife asked if they had already shipped them, thinking they would stay true to the original customer they had sold them to, to which she was responded "You're NOT getting those skis!", in a very condescending tone.  He then informed my wife that he could either charge her the additional $130.00 for the skis they sent, a completely different shape this year, or we could send back what we have and that we were out of luck.  No, "I'm sorry mam", or "let's figure something out", just an "oh well, guess you're out of luck" attitude, even though the ski we ordered was sitting right in front of him.  My wife expressed there mistake shouldn't be her problem to which he replied, "You know we have your credit card information on file right?".  She didn't know what to say and was, understandably, heated at this point.  He then leveled with her and said that he'd let us keep this ski for what they paid for it!  My wife stated that we didn't want this ski!  It is a completely different ski, wrong size, different shape this year, to which she was replied to with an "oh well".
> It wasn't the actual course of events that got us upset but more so the way she was talked down to that really pissed us off.  Had he apologized and said that the ski was, unfortunately out of stock now, it would've been fine.  However, she was treated as if they were doing us a favor by allowing us to spend money with them that really pissed us off.
> Again, I'm sorry if this wasn't the proper place to post this but I have never witnessed such treatment to a paying customer as I did yesterday and really needed to vent.............



Sometimes its better to cmoe out with the long story rather than the short one... especuially on the internet. Thanks for giving us the full detail and sorry that you seem to have gotten the shaft. 

 There is no place in customer service for someone to talk to a customer like that. However, that does not give customers the right to crap all over salesmen either.

I do hope the store comes on to give their side and hopefully by the manager.


----------



## legalskier (Feb 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> http://www.insiderpages.com/b/3718974673




I just put this website in my favorites. Thanks for posting it. I'll use it in the future, especially for online purchases.
I purchased my current skis online from a shop in Stowe and everything went well, but I remember having some doubts about the whole thing prior to receiving the shipment. Now I feel lucky.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Thanks for some support here guys! I'm sorry if I am a little heated and decided to post this in a public forum, however, when your wife gets off of the phone with an establishment you spend your hard earned money in and is almost in tears, I'd imagine you guys would be pretty pissed as well!!
> I'll try to make a long story short here. We ordered a pair of 2009 Line Shadow 151cm skis. We received a pair of 2010 Line Shadow 157cm skis for the same price. We called to inform the shop what had happened so they could send us our correct ones, however, were informed that they had just sold the last pair of the original ski we ordered on-line. My wife asked if they had already shipped them, thinking they would stay true to the original customer they had sold them to, to which she was responded "You're NOT getting those skis!", in a very condescending tone. He then informed my wife that he could either charge her the additional $130.00 for the skis they sent, a completely different shape this year, or we could send back what we have and that we were out of luck. No, "I'm sorry mam", or "let's figure something out", just an "oh well, guess you're out of luck" attitude, even though the ski we ordered was sitting right in front of him. My wife expressed there mistake shouldn't be her problem to which he replied, "You know we have your credit card information on file right?". She didn't know what to say and was, understandably, heated at this point. He then leveled with her and said that he'd let us keep this ski for what they paid for it! My wife stated that we didn't want this ski! It is a completely different ski, wrong size, different shape this year, to which she was replied to with an "oh well".
> It wasn't the actual course of events that got us upset but more so the way she was talked down to that really pissed us off. Had he apologized and said that the ski was, unfortunately out of stock now, it would've been fine. However, she was treated as if they were doing us a favor by allowing us to spend money with them that really pissed us off.
> Again, I'm sorry if this wasn't the proper place to post this but I have never witnessed such treatment to a paying customer as I did yesterday and really needed to vent.............


 
At first glance, a classic bait and switch upsell (the online with shipping verison).

You are attracted by the 2009 version ski selling at a discount, but then are "accidently" shipped 2010 product. If you hadn't called them complaining about the size, they would have called you in the next day or two telling you that they accidently shipped you the wrong skis, and that they needed you to send them back for a full refund (they would offer to cover shipping).....being real nice about it. They would be "all out of the 2009's", but would be happy to let you keep the 2010's for a bit more $$$...............

EDIT:

See below, clearly not....


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Lots of mixed reviews here:
> 
> http://www.insiderpages.com/b/3718974673



I'm going to discount the first review since it's anti Semitic...  yikes...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Talk to your wife about cheerios...
> 
> al⋅leged  [uh-lejd, uh-lej-id]  Show IPA
> –adjective
> ...



You just proved my point, if you call someone's statement "doubtful; suspect; supposed" it's as good as calling him a liar in my book.  You don't believe what he says.

I'll pass on the Cheerios, thanks for asking.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

I understand dmc's insistence on getting both sides. I also understand the OP's frustration with the way things went down as he described it. Yeah, the customer service rep was a douche, but he doesn't necessarily reflect the whole company. He's probably some miserable dude making minimum wage on the telephone. You never know. He could have been hired the day before so perhaps the company isn't even aware of how unprofessional he is. If the situation was elevated, and it still wasn't resolved, yeah, then I'd get it. It doesn't seem like that was the case.

I'm a big time don't sweat the small stuff kinda guy. I would have either asked to speak to someone else like a manager, or cut my losses and just got my money back. I know a lot of people like to perpetuate situations like this on a matter of principle. I guess I'm just the kinda guy that likes to pick my battles carefully.


----------



## TeleMac (Feb 5, 2010)

One of the moderators may want to change the title to actually reflect Rob's attempted edit.  It remains as originally posted on the lead headline "DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH GOLDSTOCK'S SPORTING GOODS in NY."


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> You just proved my point, if you call someone's statement "doubtful; suspect; supposed" it's as good as calling him a liar in my book.  You don't believe what he says.
> 
> I'll pass on the Cheerios, thanks for asking.



Dude...  Supposed...  Supposed...  It's not calling someone a liar...  

Sup⋅posed  [suh-pohzd, -poh-zid]  Show IPA
–adjective
1.	assumed as true, regardless of fact; hypothetical: a supposed case.
2.	*accepted or believed as true, without positive knowledge*: the supposed site of an ancient temple.
3.	merely thought to be such; imagined: supposed gains.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

TeleMac said:


> One of the moderators may want to change the title to actually reflect Rob's attempted edit.  It remains as originally posted on the lead headline "DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH GOLDSTOCK'S SPORTING GOODS in NY."



Done.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Done.



Nice!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Dude...  Supposed...  Supposed...  It's not calling someone a liar...
> 
> Sup⋅posed  [suh-pohzd, -poh-zid]  Show IPA
> –adjective
> ...



Dude, why are you getting so worked up?  You called his statement "doubtful" by your own definition.  That's fine if you don't believe him, it's even fine that you call him a liar, why not stand behind your statement??


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

TeleMac said:


> One of the moderators may want to change the title to actually reflect Rob's attempted edit.  It remains as originally posted on the lead headline "DO NOT DO BUSINESS WITH GOLDSTOCK'S SPORTING GOODS in NY."



Please do so!  I thought I was able to make that change but I guess not!  Thanks for looking out!!


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2010)

I agree tha the way the rep spoke to you was totally inept in terms of proper CS.  Seems these days a lot of folks don't know the basics of good CS.  Oh well.

I also agree with Greg, that this was most likely a bad day for this guy, or he's just a bad seed and not necessarily representative of the whole company.  I would have asked to speak to the mgr relatively quickly, and not pursued more conversation with this guy.

But you certainly have a right to voice your complaints here


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Dude...  Supposed...  Supposed...  It's not calling someone a liar...
> 
> Sup⋅posed  [suh-pohzd, -poh-zid]  Show IPA
> –adjective
> ...



We get it D. Chill out with definitions and condescension, i.e.:



> Main Entry: con·de·scen·sion
> Pronunciation: \ˌkän-di-ˈsen(t)-shən\
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Late Latin condescension-, condescensio, from condescendere
> ...



:razz:


----------



## Goldstocks Sporting Goods (Feb 5, 2010)

*Ashamed of the Error, 2 sides to every story*

I am the internet sales manager for Goldstocks Sporting Goods.  I'd like to send my deepest apologies to the customers affected.  I take great pride in my job and strive to provide the best possible shopping environment for your customers.  I respect the fact that you are spending your hard earned paychecks purchasing skis from us.  I too am a passionate skier and personally feel terrible about the situation.

Goldstocks did ship the wrong skis to this individual.  Both employees responsible for daily operations of the web sales were removed from the store for the day, participating in the shop demo day in Stratton, VT. The responsibility was left to someone whom needs retraining on the shipping protocol.  I take responsibility for that first hand.  It is a rare occurrence that both individuals are away from the store at the same time, so the situation was unique.  None the less, the wrong skis were shipped and the next evening the last pair of 09 Shadow 151cm skis were sold in our store.  It took 2 days for this problem to be realized when the customer called to state the wrong skis were sent.  

I was the individual that spoke with "jerseyrob"s wife over the phone.  I did apologize several times.  I admitted fault immediately.  I offered her two choices.  I'd let her keep the skis for an additional ***$30.00*** or provide a shipping label to send them back.  She spent $199.99 for the 09 shadows.  The 2010 Shadows COST Goldstocks $228.00.  The $30.00 was to break EVEN on the skis.  I would be selling these 2010 skis below MAP pricing set by manufacturer (LINE, K2) which is in direct violation of our retailer contract.  During the conversation I did become blunt with her when she made reference to keeping the skis because we "F'ed up".  I simply stated that I did have her credit card information and that I was making a very reasonable deal with her.  

Goldstocks has been in business for multiple generations and is a staple of our community.  This would not be the case if occurrences like this were at all common.  We'd like to again, take full responsibility for error.  We need no forgiveness.  The internet is a new feature to Goldstocks, the web site only being in operation its second year.  We are using errors like these to better implement procedures and protocols to improve our operations. 

Thanks for allowing me to provide an alternative view of the situation.  

Think Snow


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Dude, why are you getting so worked up?  You called his statement "doubtful" by your own definition.  That's fine if you don't believe him, it's even fine that you call him a liar, why not stand behind your statement??



I started this thread pretty chill....  And I believe i still am...

I don't believe anyone that says stuff in an emotionally charged state and just spews negative stuff with no explanation as to why...   

Why don't you moderate yourself and back off!!!  


mod·er·ate 
Pronunciation: \ˈmä-d(ə-)rət\
Function: adjective
1 a : avoiding extremes of behavior or expression : observing reasonable limits


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> We get it D. Chill out with definitions and condescension, i.e.:
> 
> 
> 
> :razz:



good one...


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstocks Sporting Goods said:


> I am the internet sales manager for Goldstocks Sporting Goods.  I'd like to send my deepest apologies to the customers affected.  I take great pride in my job and strive to provide the best possible shopping environment for your customers.  I respect the fact that you are spending your hard earned paychecks purchasing skis from us.  I too am a passionate skier and personally feel terrible about the situation.
> 
> Goldstocks did ship the wrong skis to this individual.  Both employees responsible for daily operations of the web sales were removed from the store for the day, participating in the shop demo day in Stratton, VT. The responsibility was left to someone whom needs retraining on the shipping protocol.  I take responsibility for that first hand.  It is a rare occurrence that both individuals are away from the store at the same time, so the situation was unique.  None the less, the wrong skis were shipped and the next evening the last pair of 09 Shadow 151cm skis were sold in our store.  It took 2 days for this problem to be realized when the customer called to state the wrong skis were sent.
> 
> ...



I can confirm this as they sent me a response using the email I originally sent me request to...


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice post by the CS rep from the store.  Internet rules!!!!


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstocks Sporting Goods said:


> I was the individual that spoke with "jerseyrob"s wife over the phone. I did apologize several times. I admitted fault immediately. I offered her two choices.* I'd let her keep the skis for an additional ***$30.00*** or provide a shipping label to send them back.* She spent $199.99 for the 09 shadows. The 2010 Shadows COST Goldstocks $228.00. The $30.00 was to break EVEN on the skis. I would be selling these 2010 skis below MAP pricing set by manufacturer (LINE, K2) which is in direct violation of our retailer contract. During the conversation I did become blunt with her when she made reference to keeping the skis because we "F'ed up". I simply stated that I did have her credit card information and that I was making a very reasonable deal with her.


 
This is ENTIRELY reasonable.  

Jerseyrob, you should have a chat with your wife as to why she can't ski on 157cm skis or conduct phone negotiations.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

These threads are always winners. :lol:

Hopefully, some sort of resolution has or will happen here.


----------



## SkiDork (Feb 5, 2010)

if the phone convo went like the CS rep said, I would tend to think the OP's wife over-reacted.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> These threads are always winners. :lol:
> 
> Hopefully, some sort of resolution has or will happen here.



My work is done...

Off to ride now!!!  


1ride 
1 a : to sit and travel on the back of an animal that one directs b : to travel in or on a conveyance
2 : to travel as if on a conveyance : be borne <rode on a wave of popularity>
3 a : to lie moored or anchored <a ship rides at anchor> b : sail c : to move like a floating object <the moon rode in the sky>
4 : to become supported on a point or surface
*5 a : to travel over a surface *<the car rides well> b : to move on the body <shorts that ride up>
6 : to continue without interference <let it ride>
7 a : to be contingent : depend <plans on which the future rides> b : to become bet <a lot of


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I started this thread pretty chill....  And I believe i still am...
> 
> I don't believe anyone that says stuff in an emotionally charged state and just spews negative stuff with no explanation as to why...
> 
> ...



All I'm doing is clarifying what you said, so I can be clear.  Why did you deny calling him a liar?  You just admitted that you did now?  What's the big deal?  Just say it like it is, no need to hide behind secrecy and ambiguous definitions.

am·big·u·ous  (m-bgy-s)
adj.
1. Open to more than one interpretation: an ambiguous reply.


----------



## Highway Star (Feb 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> if the phone convo went like the CS rep said, I would tend to think the OP's wife over-reacted.


 
People get worked up when they think they have a good deal in hand and it doesn't work out....they just do.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> All I'm doing is clarifying what you said, so I can be clear.  Why did you deny calling him a liar?  You just admitted that you did now?  What's the big deal?  Just say it like it is, no need to hide behind secrecy and ambiguous definitions.
> 
> am·big·u·ous  (m-bgy-s)
> adj.
> 1. Open to more than one interpretation: an ambiguous reply.



Brian - go back and re-read what I said about picking your battles.....  :razz:


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> All I'm doing is clarifying what you said, so I can be clear.  Why did you deny calling him a liar?  You just admitted that you did now?  What's the big deal?  Just say it like it is, no need to hide behind secrecy and ambiguous definitions.
> 
> am·big·u·ous  (m-bgy-s)
> adj.
> 1. Open to more than one interpretation: an ambiguous reply.



whatever dude.... Your just embarrassing yourself now...


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> People get worked up when they think they have a good deal in hand and it doesn't work out....they just do.



You nailed it a million% oh Gnar one!

Also, things get lost in translation between parties from time to time. Again, I hope a reasonable resolution can be found here.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> EDIT - After calming down a bit and reasoning with some comments you guys have made, I decided to change the name of this thread to reflect my true problem with this establishment.  I realize I shouldn't take my frustrations out on an entire business from an interaction with one of their employees.



nice!!!  I hope you can resolve this...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstocks Sporting Goods said:


> I would be selling these 2010 skis below MAP pricing set by manufacturer (LINE, K2) which is in direct violation of our retailer contract.




cool that you responded here but this is not a case of violating a MAP guideline.  If you ran an ad listing these below MAP then you'd be in trouble with your vendor.

either way, nice to see you come on here and give your side.


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to know what India Pale Ale has to do with the definition of "alleged"?  It is one of my favorite types of carbonated beverages. 



dmc said:


> al⋅leged  [uh-lejd, uh-lej-id]  Show *IPA*
> –adjective
> 1.    declared or stated to be as described; asserted: The alleged murderer could not be located for questioning.
> 2.    doubtful; suspect; supposed: The alleged cure-all produced no results when it was tested by reputable doctors.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Brian - go back and re-read what I said about picking your battles.....  :razz:



No battles, I'm just confused by his behavior... :???:


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

bvibert said:


> No battles, I'm just confused by his behavior... :???:



You _still _haven't figured him out? :razz:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

The swampass reference was classic! 

I don't have anything to add. However, I think this pic sums up this thread:


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Definitely Skihaus part II. And the same result. Nice work DMC for contacting the company and giving them a chance to respond. I would hate to think of a small business, especially in a tough economy, losing business due to slanderous and unfair remarks. Mistakes happen, thats life move on. They offered 2 reasonable and fair solutions.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

Glenn said:


> The swampass reference was classic!
> 
> I don't have anything to add. However, I think this pic sums up this thread:




:lol:   I never get sick of that photo.....it's an alltime classic.  up there with the ponch.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> You _still _haven't figured him out? :razz:



I see your italics, nice one...


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Definitely Skihaus part II. And the same result. Nice work DMC for contacting the company and giving them a chance to respond. I would hate to think of a small business, especially in a tough economy, losing business due to slanderous and unfair remarks. Mistakes happen, thats life move on. They offered 2 reasonable and fair solutions.



What he said ^^^^^^^

Good job D


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> :lol:   I never get sick of that photo.....it's an alltime classic.  up there with the ponch.



The cherry on top of a thread that already delivers.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Definitely Skihaus part II. And the same result. Nice work DMC for contacting the company and giving them a chance to respond. I would hate to think of a small business, especially in a tough economy, losing business due to slanderous and unfair remarks. Mistakes happen, thats life move on. They offered 2 reasonable and fair solutions.



Woah! Woah! Woah!  Slanderous and unfair remarks!!
Did I ever mention once that they did not give us the options the rep stated?  I said, straight out, that I wasn't pissed off at the course of events, what I was pissed off about was the tone and mannerism he talked to my wife, a paying customer, in.  I've worked in retail for quite a while now.  I am actually a buyer/manager at a locally owned sporting goods store very similar to the one we dealt with and have never had an employee talk to a customer the way this gentleman talked to my wife.  I've seen employees fired over a lot less than this.  This is retail folks! I don't care what the customer says to you or what kind of day you're having, when you feel like lashing out on someone you bite your lip and go into the back room to cool off.  That's it!!  Like I said, for a customer, to leave a conversation almost in tears is inexcusable and warrants a little bad rep on an internet forum. I don't know who some of you guys think you are (DMC) saying my job is done here!!  This was and experience we had with this company!  For any of you to make a judgement on what my wife or this gentleman's remarks were doesn't matter.  What it comes down to is how WE feel we were treated in a certain situation.  There are no two sides to customer service!!  As much as I'd like to talk to a customer the way my wife was talked to, you don't!  Bottom line!!


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> This is ENTIRELY reasonable.
> 
> Jerseyrob, you should have a chat with your wife as to why she can't ski on 157cm skis or conduct phone negotiations.



Highwaystar, the 2009 and 2010 Line Shadow are a completely different ski.  She can ski on a 157cm ski, she's skiing on 158cm now.  The point is, she wanted this particular ski and didn't feel she needed to settle on a different one simply because it was shipped to us by mistake.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> I don't know who some of you guys think you are (DMC) saying my job is done here!!




I'm just a guy that likes to get the whole story when people come and rant about ski shops.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Woah! Woah! Woah!  Slanderous and unfair remarks!!
> Did I ever mention once that they did not give us the options the rep stated?  I said, straight out, that I wasn't pissed off at the course of events, what I was pissed off about was the tone and mannerism he talked to my wife, a paying customer, in.  I've worked in retail for quite a while now.  I am actually a buyer/manager at a locally owned sporting goods store very similar to the one we dealt with and have never had an employee talk to a customer the way this gentleman talked to my wife.  I've seen employees fired over a lot less than this.  This is retail folks! I don't care what the customer says to you or what kind of day you're having, when you feel like lashing out on someone you bite your lip and go into the back room to cool off.  That's it!!  Like I said, for a customer, to leave a conversation almost in tears is inexcusable and warrants a little bad rep on an internet forum. I don't know who some of you guys think you are (DMC) saying my job is done here!!  This was and experience we had with this company!  For any of you to make a judgement on what my wife or this gentleman's remarks were doesn't matter.  What it comes down to is how WE feel we were treated in a certain situation.  There are no two sides to customer service!!  As much as I'd like to talk to a customer the way my wife was talked to, you don't!  Bottom line!!



Get over yourself guy. 

There are two sides to every story. And yours is the wrong one.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Get over yourself guy.
> 
> There are two sides to every story. And yours is the wrong one.



Ha!


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Ha!



What you need to realize is you posted this on a public forum. Of course, you're going to get differing opinions on it. Did you ever see the Ski Haus thread? I could've scripted how this thread was gonna go down right after your first post.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> What you need to realize is you posted this on a public forum. Of course, you're going to get differing opinions on it. Did you ever see the Ski Haus thread? I could've scripted how this thread was gonna go down right after your first post.



Thanks Greg.  I do realize I posted this in a public forum and that I'll get different responses. I was just hoping for it to be more supportive.  As I said, this was an experience we had and how we felt after it.  That is all.  Had I not been so worked up about it I wouldn't have posted anything but it was an interaction I felt warranted a warning to others.  Hopefully, we'll get this issue resolved.  Thanks to DMC I'm not so sure now....... 

BTW I have never seen the Ski Haus thread and am not sure I want to now.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Thanks to DMC I'm not so sure now.......



Deal with it...

If you are nice and maintain..  You'll do fine...  And let us know how it all turns out...


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just glad that, in my line of work, customers don't swear at me...


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Highwaystar, the 2009 and 2010 Line Shadow are a completely different ski.  She can ski on a 157cm ski, she's skiing on 158cm now.  The point is, she wanted this particular ski and didn't feel she needed to settle on a different one simply because it was shipped to us by mistake.




and she doesnt have to. You can return it.

Not taking a shot at you but posted yuor side in a public forum and they stated theirs. Not much else will come of it here. You made your point and if you want to keep it up that is fine. Call the guy directly and have at it.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'm just glad that, in my line of work, customers don't swear at me...



Agreed!

Glad my customer don't threaten to steal from me either.....


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Ha!



Why didn't you make the call yourself and save the little lady all of the grief from the Big Mean Storekeeper?


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 5, 2010)

I've read this entire post including the shop's response and I do think jerseyrob has a very valid complaint. Actually I'm shocked that the shop asked for an additional $30.00 to cover their shipping error. Maybe they should have offered to pay you for the error! Or they could have spent some time online to find the skis that you ordered and cover any differences in cost. Remember the Neiman Marcus stories or was that Nordstrum? this will improve business in the long run. 
Most places with good customer service would have done much better to have a happy customer. 
I'd steer clear of this place.


----------



## Goldstocks Sporting Goods (Feb 5, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's comments, even the one referring to the CS rep (myself) as a douche.  I understand that this threads intent is to provide honesty, transparency, and protection to the consumer.  I'd like to publicly thank DMC for contacting our establishment.  That was quite diplomatic of him.  I follow online reviews of our store, but its hard to quantify its value.  So often it seems, just like the news media, the 'bad' is more popular than the 'good'.  I can think of a 1000 incidences that could go either way in regards to who was right or wrong.  I am just surprised at how fast conclusions can be drawn.  After reading every single post I can see why Howard Stern will not even read one thread on SFN.  (for any howard fans out there).  

Thanks again.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Where are my damn keys!!!!!


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> This is ENTIRELY reasonable.
> 
> Jerseyrob, you should have a chat with your wife as to why she can't ski on 157cm skis or conduct phone negotiations.






Riverskier said:


> Definitely Skihaus part II. And the same result. Nice work DMC for contacting the company and giving them a chance to respond. I would hate to think of a small business, especially in a tough economy, losing business due to slanderous and unfair remarks. Mistakes happen, thats life move on. They offered 2 reasonable and fair solutions.





campgottagopee said:


> What he said ^^^^^^^
> 
> Good job D





Black Phantom said:


> Get over yourself guy.
> 
> There are two sides to every story. And yours is the wrong one.



Are you guys all judges? You are acting like it. And you are bad ones, at that.  You are making yourselves the judge of the case of whether what happened was "fair". But, as far as I can tell, JerseyRob never had an issue with the fairness of the proposed resolution (and I agree that the options offered WERE pretty fair--though, see 2knees' comment below). From my understanding, JR's issue from the get go has been the tone and manner of the customer service. It was not the information that was delivered that was upsetting, but rather the WAY in which it was delivered.

There are two facts that are uncontroverted: 

1) The mistake giving rise to the whole course of events was on the part of the ski shop. JR alleged it, and the shop rep confirmed it.

2) The shop rep "did become blunt with her" during the phone call. To me, this is an admission of poor customer service, to a certain degree. Even if the customer, upset by a mistake the SHOP made, threatened to keep the skis, it is the retailer's job to stay professional and continue to treat the customer with respect and humility in the face of the ski shop's error. Customers are not trained in handling the gross mistakes of the professional retailers with whom they shop; service representatives are (and should be) trained in handling upset customers...their/the company's livelihood depends on it.

This is just my opinion, but I think JerseyRob has every right to be upset with the service he received. When a shop messes up this badly, the customer should never come away MORE upset than they were when they contacted the shop to let them know of the mistake. There are a lot of ways the shop could have accomplished this through sheer demeanor alone, or perhaps other ways (e.g. give them the options they gave them [return the skis or keep them with a $30.00 charge] and throw in free lift tickets, a discount coupon, a gift certificate, a book of free tunes, etc...). 

And JerseyRob was well within his rights to post what he posted, imo. The issue may be a dodecahedron, and I still wouldn't care how many sides of the story we hear. It still leaves me wondering what makes DMC or any of you so high and mighty so as to deem anyone's frustration at the way they were treated as unfounded. Were you on the phone? Did you hear his tone or word choice? Was it your wife that was left shaking with anger or moved to tears?

Lastly, if the below is true:


2knees said:


> cool that you responded here but this is not a case of violating a MAP guideline.  If you ran an ad listing these below MAP then you'd be in trouble with your vendor.
> 
> either way, nice to see you come on here and give your side.


Then I'm not even sure anymore how fair I think the solutions offered really were...its $30. To me, that should be well within the shop's ability to swallow to satisfy a customer that has spent $200. Make it up next time, when they order again because they were pleased with the service.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I've read this entire post including the shop's response and I do think jerseyrob has a very valid complaint. Actually I'm shocked that the shop asked for an additional $30.00 to cover their shipping error. Maybe they should have offered to pay you for the error! Or they could have spent some time online to find the skis that you ordered and cover any differences in cost. Remember the Neiman Marcus stories? this will improve business in the long run.
> Most places with good customer service would have done much better to have a happy customer.
> I'd steer clear of this place.



A pair of skis at cost or a return for a full refund is not good customer service?

Come on.... I am sure ther are plenty of stories of above and beyond and outstanding customer service out there, but to say what they offered is poor customer sevice is crazy. Any REASONABLE person would be happy with that.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstocks Sporting Goods said:


> I appreciate everyone's comments, even the one referring to the CS rep (myself) as a douche.



Ha! That was me! :dunce:

And it was based solely on the OP's description of what went down. Which in a way validates dmc's point.

You've undouched yourself by responding here.  Now you and jerseyrob PM or call each other and sort this thing out.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Are you guys all judges? You are acting like it. And you are bad ones, at that.  You are making yourselves the judge of the case of whether what happened was "fair". But, as far as I can tell, JerseyRob never had an issue with the fairness of the proposed resolution (and I agree that the options offered WERE pretty fair--though, see 2knees' comment below). From my understanding, JR's issue from the get go has been the tone and manner of the customer service. It was not the information that was delivered that was upsetting, but rather the WAY in which it was delivered.
> 
> There are two facts that are uncontroverted:
> 
> ...



Nope, not a judge but obviously you're an attorney :smash:

My point was simple---I was glad that DMC got both partys involved, adn I agree that for 30 bucks the shop shoud've eaten it---carry on.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Are you guys all judges? You are acting like it. And you are bad ones, at that.  You are making yourselves the judge of the case of whether what happened was "fair". But, as far as I can tell, JerseyRob never had an issue with the fairness of the proposed resolution (and I agree that the options offered WERE pretty fair--though, see 2knees' comment below). From my understanding, JR's issue from the get go has been the tone and manner of the customer service. It was not the information that was delivered that was upsetting, but rather the WAY in which it was delivered.
> 
> There are two facts that are uncontroverted:
> 
> ...



Thank You Jay!!
Couldn't have said it better myself (or I would have!)!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> It still leaves me wondering what makes DMC or any of you so high and mighty so as to deem anyone's frustration at the way they were treated as unfounded. Were you on the phone? Did you hear his tone or word choice? Was it your wife that was left shaking with anger or moved to tears?



Wow... Listen jersey - All i did was request that the ski shop has a say in this...  To get the other side of the story...

The dude ranted... Plain and simple...   
He even admitted it!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Ha! That was me! :dunce:
> 
> And it was based solely on the OP's description of what went down. Which in a way validates dmc's point.
> 
> You've undouched yourself by responding here.  Now you and jerseyrob PM or call each other and sort this thing out.



Hey, at least everyone has a good sense of humpur about this one---I think this will work out just fine.......score one for the good guys. :flag:


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> A pair of skis at cost or a return for a full refund is not good customer service?
> 
> Come on.... I am sure ther are plenty of stories of above and beyond and outstanding customer service out there, but to say what they offered is poor customer sevice is crazy. Any REASONABLE person would be happy with that.



You're not getting it are you?


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Are you guys all judges? You are acting like it. And you are bad ones, at that.  You are making yourselves the judge of the case of whether what happened was "fair". But, as far as I can tell, JerseyRob never had an issue with the fairness of the proposed resolution (and I agree that the options offered WERE pretty fair--though, see 2knees' comment below). From my understanding, JR's issue from the get go has been the tone and manner of the customer service. It was not the information that was delivered that was upsetting, but rather the WAY in which it was delivered.
> 
> There are two facts that are uncontroverted:
> 
> ...



If I had a customer swear at me and threaten to steal from my business I would "become blunt with her too".


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> If I had a customer swear at me and threaten to steal from my business I would "become blunt with her too".



I have customers swear at me at least once a week.  Chefs tend not to hold punches


----------



## Glenn (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I have customers swear at me at least once a week.  Chefs tend not to hold punches



Fixed it for ya. :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I have customers swear at me at least once a week.  Chefs tend not to hold punches


I worked for Keebler stocking cookies one summer...supermarket managers treat their vendors like s$#t, had one guy who routinely yelled at me every time I went into the store...


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> You're not getting it are you?



What I am not getting? The shop made an honest mistake and offered to correct it. Your wife was irrate and refused to accept anything but the original deal. She then swore at him and threatened to steal from the shop. After that if the shop owner was a bit blunt and unsympathetic I don't blame him! The customer is NOT always right and sometimes you have to be blunt with unreasonable people.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> If I had a customer swear at me and threaten to steal from my business I would "become blunt with her too".



Well then you'd be as poor at customer service as this shop was, and you'd wind up with people ranting about you on the internet.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> A pair of skis at cost or a return for a full refund is not good customer service?
> 
> Come on.... I am sure ther are plenty of stories of above and beyond and outstanding customer service out there, but to say what they offered is poor customer sevice is crazy. Any REASONABLE person would be happy with that.



No it's not reasonable THEY screwed up, not the customer.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Well then you'd be as poor at customer service as this shop was, and you'd wind up with people ranting about you on the internet.




Or he could just ban the person from his shop...


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> No it's not reasonable THEY screwed up, not the customer.




And you never made a mistake?  ever?  come on....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Or he could just ban the person from his shop...



hell has frozen over

dmc is suggesting a ban

:lol:


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> hell has frozen over
> 
> dmc is suggesting a ban
> 
> :lol:



Another good one!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> Well then you'd be as poor at customer service as this shop was, and you'd wind up with people ranting about you on the internet.



Hard to say for sure---sometimes there are "deals" that are better off not being done and sometimes, albeit rare, customers are wrong. It's the handling of these customers that becomes a fine line to walk.....sometimes telling them to go eff themselves is the only waty to go. In this situation that's not the case, but there are times.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> And you never made a mistake?  ever?  come on....



Excatly, I am really. Mistakes happen, life goes on... An apology and a refund and the company has done theie job. Offering another pair of skis at cost is above and beyond.


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> And you never made a mistake?  ever?  come on....



Sure I have, but I make it right. If the customer is not happy they didn't make it right.


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Glad my customer don't threaten to steal from me either.....


Missed that part...was it true that there was a threat to keep the skis without paying for them?

Getting irate as a customer is one thing...threatening to keep something you didn't pay for is another thing entirely.

In any case, the shop should not tell the customer off...as difficult as it is...


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> And you never made a mistake?  ever?  come on....



We have all made mistakes, and its not always WHAT you do to repair them that is important, its HOW you go about doing it. A well written apology note is often much more valuable/meaningful than 3 dozen flowers with no note.



campgottagopee said:


> Hard to say for sure---sometimes there are "deals" that are better off not being done and sometimes, albeit rare, customers are wrong. It's the handling of these customers that becomes a fine line to walk.....sometimes telling them to go eff themselves is the only waty to go. In this situation that's not the case, but there are times.



I agree with you Camp, I'm sure there are times where that is the only recourse...and I agree with that this case doesn't seem like that time.



Riverskier said:


> Excatly, I am really. Mistakes happen, life goes on... An apology and a refund and the company has done theie job. Offering another pair of skis at cost is above and beyond.


 I'm not so sure she got an apology, and I'm not sure the offer of the skis does much to help, despite its generosity, if its done in a way that upsets a person...as I wrote above "a well written apology note is often much more valuable/meaningful than 3 dozen flowers with no note."

You see it all the time as a mediator...people don't fight over money or items...they fight out of emotion. In the big asbestos cases they found that lots of widows didn't really care about big settlements with their deceased spouse's employer. What they really wanted was a  heart felt apology and an admission of wrong doing. The so called "million dollar apology" (in that it saved the employer a million bucks just by saying "we're sorry" in a heartfelt manner).


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> Sure I have, but I make it right. If the customer is not happy they didn't make it right.



The dude tried to make it right!  what does he have to do - give her his first born?


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> Sure I have, but I make it right. If the customer is not happy they didn't make it right.



Your living in a fantasy land. Some customers will never be happy and sometimes it is unreasonable to do what is necessary to make them happy. If you have 100% customer satisfaction in whatever business you are in, you are definitely the exception and not the norm.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> Sure I have, but I make it right. If the customer is not happy they didn't make it right.



I understand and hear ya, but sometimes NO MATTER WHAT you can't satisfy everyone. Again, not in this case, but there are some people who will never be happy, never ever.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I'm not so sure she got an apology, and I'm not sure the offer of the skis does much to help, despite its generosity, if its done in a way that upsets a person...as I wrote above "a well written apology note is often much more valuable/meaningful than 3 dozen flowers with no note."



According to the shop owner she did get an apology. In your prior post you critisized myself and others for judging the situation without hearing the conversation. It sounds like you are doing the same. After reading the OP and the reply from the shop, and trying to read between the lines, I tend to believe the account as detailed by the shop owner, though the truth probably lies somewhere in between. It seems you tend to believe Jerseyrob's account. But ulitmately this is all speculation on both of our parts, as we didn't hear the conversation.

The bottom line though, IF the shop owner did apologize and offered solutions and the customer was still upset, what more should he do? The fact is, no matter how hard you try to right a wrong some people are still going to be upset.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> Missed that part...was it true that there was a threat to keep the skis without paying for them?
> 
> Getting irate as a customer is one thing...threatening to keep something you didn't pay for is another thing entirely.
> 
> In any case, the shop should not tell the customer off...as difficult as it is...



After being talked down to once already as a paying customer, my wife was annoyed and stated "You know, I didn't even have to call you guys to inform you that you sent us a pair of 2010 Shadows for the price of 2009 Shadows", to which he replied to with the having your credit card info statement.  There was no threat to keep these skis without paying the remainder.  We don't even want them!!! If we wanted them we would have ordered them in the first place!!

BTW - return shipping label will "get to me shortly" as per the rep.  Just ordered the 2009 from a larger internet site for fifty dollars more.  This is the last time I'll let my wallet make my decision on where to spend my money.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> And you never made a mistake?  ever?  come on....



i thought i was wrong once....


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> Your living in a fantasy land. Some customers will never be happy and sometimes it is unreasonable to do what is necessary to make them happy. If you have 100% customer satisfaction in whatever business you are in, you are definitely the exception and not the norm.



I guess I live in LA-LA land then.
 My company has made errors when quoting jobs but we honored our price even though it cost us thousands of dollars. That's probably why I think a measily $200 for the set of skis is no big deal. Hell I would have probably given the customer the skis to cover our error. Then the poster would have been on this site telling us what a great ski shop it was. . .


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I guess I live in LA-LA land then.
> My company has made errors when quoting jobs but we honored our price even though it cost us thousands of dollars. That's probably why I think a measily $200 for the set of skis is no big deal. Hell I would have proabably given the customer the skis to cover our error. Then the poster would have been on this site telling us what a great ski shop it was. . .



So pay her off so she shuts up...  great....

Maybe people don't have $ like you do...


----------



## hammer (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> After being talked down to once already as a paying customer, my wife was annoyed and stated "You know, I didn't even have to call you guys to inform you that you sent us a pair of 2010 Shadows for the price of 2009 Shadows", to which he replied to with the having your credit card info statement.  There was no threat to keep these skis without paying the remainder.  We don't even want them!!! If we wanted them we would have ordered them in the first place!!
> 
> BTW - return shipping label will "get to me shortly" as per the rep.  Just ordered the 2009 from a larger internet site for fifty dollars more.  This is the last time I'll let my wallet make my decision on where to spend my money.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> According to the shop owner she did get an apology. In your prior post you critisized myself and others for judging the situation without hearing the conversation. It sounds like you are doing the same. After reading the OP and the reply from the shop, and trying to read between the lines, I tend to believe the account as detailed by the shop owner, though the truth probably lies somewhere in between. It seems you tend to believe Jerseyrob's account. But ulitmately this is all speculation on both of our parts, as we didn't hear the conversation.
> 
> The bottom line though, IF the shop owner did apologize and offered solutions and the customer was still upset, what more should he do? The fact is, no matter how hard you try to right a wrong some people are still going to be upset.



I agree that neither of us was on the phone and you certainly have a point there. But I just feel a lot of people are focusing on "was what she offered fair?" That's not really the point. There is more to customer service than just coming up with a fair fix for a mistake you made. "Oh, the shop was totally reasonable and fair with that offer!" does not address what happens when the shop rep is an a-hole in delivering the fair and reasonable offer.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> I guess I live in LA-LA land then.
> My company has made errors when quoting jobs but we honored our price even though it cost us thousands of dollars. That's probably why I think a measily $200 for the set of skis is no big deal. Hell I would have probably given the customer the skis to cover our error. Then the poster would have been on this site telling us what a great ski shop it was. . .



It's all relative---if you're quoting a 2 million dollar project a couple grand is no big deal......if you're selling a 150 dollar pair of skiis 30 bucks is a big deal, but I agree that the shop should've eaten the 30 bucks....it's just good "form".


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I agree that neither of us was on the phone and you certainly have a point there. But I just feel a lot of people are focusing on "was what she offered fair?" That's not really the point. There is more to customer service than just coming up with a fair fix for a mistake you made. "Oh, the shop was totally reasonable and fair with that offer!" does not address what happens when the shop rep is an a-hole in delivering the fair and reasonable offer.



Ding! Ding! Ding!
We have a winner!!!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I agree that neither of us was on the phone and you certainly have a point there. But I just feel a lot of people are focusing on "was what she offered fair?" That's not really the point. There is more to customer service than just coming up with a fair fix for a mistake you made. "Oh, the shop was totally reasonable and fair with that offer!" does not address what happens when the shop rep is an a-hole in delivering the fair and reasonable offer.



Good point----I always have told my guys you get more done with sugar than you do with salt, If the salt has to come out it should be from me and not them. I think it would've been best for this sales rep to have his mngr call this customer back and handle the situation......maybe things would've been better.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> After being talked down to once already as a paying customer, my wife was annoyed and stated "You know, I didn't even have to call you guys to inform you that you sent us a pair of 2010 Shadows for the price of 2009 Shadows", to which he replied to with the having your credit card info statement.  There was no threat to keep these skis without paying the remainder.  We don't even want them!!! If we wanted them we would have ordered them in the first place!!
> 
> BTW - return shipping label will "get to me shortly" as per the rep.  Just ordered the 2009 from a larger internet site for fifty dollars more.  This is the last time I'll let my wallet make my decision on where to spend my money.



This is an important qualification and a little different than a threat to steal, imo. The customer did the right thing in contacting the shop and came away from that contact enraged. To me, that is on the shop.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> After being talked down to once already as a paying customer, my wife was annoyed and stated "You know, I didn't even have to call you guys to inform you that you sent us a pair of 2010 Shadows for the price of 2009 Shadows", to which he replied to with the having your credit card info statement.  There was no threat to keep these skis without paying the remainder.  We don't even want them!!! If we wanted them we would have ordered them in the first place!!
> 
> BTW - return shipping label will "get to me shortly" as per the rep.  Just ordered the 2009 from a larger internet site for fifty dollars more.  This is the last time I'll let my wallet make my decision on where to spend my money.



Cool, glad you got your wife the skiis she wanted


----------



## mlctvt (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Just ordered the 2009 from a larger internet site for fifty dollars more.  This is the last time I'll let my wallet make my decision on where to spend my money.



See if the customer found them the ski shop could have done that too. $50.00 would have "made things right".   The customer would have been happy and the lost goodwill would never have happened. 
This could be a good case study for a business school!


----------



## marcski (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> You see it all the time as a mediator...people don't fight over money or items...they fight out of emotion.



Now, I'm far from sexist...living with 3 women....fathering 2 of them...so if this sounds sexist it really isn't..its more of an observation:  It is interesting to note that both of these issues...(JerseyRob and Swampthing's) occurred with women being on the phone with the ski shop.  Now, I've never met either Swampthing or Mrs. JerseyRob....but ...I think it is fair to say that from what I have seen, women can overreact and get over emotional about things.

p.s the store should have offered to let her keep the 2010's at the same price and the store should have eaten the $30.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

marcski said:


> Now, I'm far from sexist...living with 3 women....fathering 2 of them...so if this sounds sexist it really isn't..its more of an observation:  It is interesting to note that both of these issues...(JerseyRob and Swampthing's) occurred with women being on the phone with the ski shop.  Now, I've never met either Swampthing or Mrs. JerseyRob....but ...I think it is fair to say that from what I have seen, women can overreact and get over emotional about things.
> 
> p.s the store should have offered to let her keep the 2010's at the same price and the store should have eaten the $30.



Hmmmmm, interesting observation.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

GAS meet FIRE


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> I agree that neither of us was on the phone and you certainly have a point there. But I just feel a lot of people are focusing on "was what she offered fair?" That's not really the point. There is more to customer service than just coming up with a fair fix for a mistake you made. "Oh, the shop was totally reasonable and fair with that offer!" does not address what happens when the shop rep is an a-hole in delivering the fair and reasonable offer.



But according to the shop owner he did offer an apology and wasn't an a-hole! Which brings us back to the fact that neither one of us was on the phone so we have no way of knowing. I have formed an opinion by trying to read through the lines from both posts, but I realize I could be completely wrong. For all I know the guy was actually a complete prick! The only thing that can actually be debated without knowing what went on over the phone is whether his offer was fair, but I understand that is only one of two issues here.


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 5, 2010)

Riverskier said:


> But according to the shop owner he did offer an apology and wasn't an a-hole! Which brings us back to the fact that neither one of us was on the phone so we have no way of knowing. I have formed an opinion by trying to read through the lines from both posts, but I realize I could be completely wrong. For all I know the guy was actually a complete prick! The only thing that can actually be debated without knowing what went on over the phone is whether his offer was fair, but I understand that is only one of two issues here.



River, you are definitely right. My reading between the lines is that, given how upset she was, the guy was probably prick-ish in the delivery of what I think is basically a fair offer. But I wasn't on the phone...and my reading could be wrong. If it is, then I agree with you...if the shop rep was courteous and apologetic in tone and manner, in addition to his word choice, then there isn't anything more he could have done.

I'm just not convinced that's what happened here, but the world will never know...I think maybe everyone is ready to move on to a new thread...I'm having some real feelings of jealousy for anyone in the Snowshoe, VA area right about now!!!!


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> This is an important qualification and a little different than a threat to steal, imo. The customer did the right thing in contacting the shop and came away from that contact enraged. To me, that is on the shop.



I agree, but this is the 3rd time the credit card was mentioned and the circumstances and/or amount of information changes each time. When it first came up jerseyrob menioned that the shop owner threatened him that they still had his card number. No more information, so this sounds real bad. Then the shop owner said that the wife threatened to just keep the skis and that is when he mentioned he had the card number. Sounded there like the wife was threatening to steal and the shop owner was only protecting himself. And now the 3rd scenario where she just mentions that she didn't have to call at all- harmless remark.

All the more justification that this situation can't be reasonably judged without hearing the original conversation.


----------



## Riverskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jaywbigred said:


> River, you are definitely right. My reading between the lines is that, given how upset she was, the guy was probably prick-ish in the delivery of what I think is basically a fair offer. But I wasn't on the phone...and my reading could be wrong. If it is, then I agree with you...if the shop rep was courteous and apologetic in tone and manner, in addition to his word choice, then there isn't anything more he could have done.
> 
> I'm just not convinced that's what happened here, but the world will never know...I think maybe everyone is ready to move on to a new thread...I'm having some real feelings of jealousy for anyone in the Snowshoe, VA area right about now!!!!



Agreed, I guess we will never know! I am bored with this too, but at least it killed a good chunk of my work day. Off to happy hour in an hour and Sunday River tomorrow!


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Why don't you moderate yourself and back off!!!
> 
> 
> mod·er·ate
> ...


You defined a verb as an adjective.


> v. (md-rt) mod·er·at·ed, mod·er·at·ing, mod·er·ates
> v.tr.
> 1. To lessen the violence, severity, or extremeness of.
> 2. To preside over: She was chosen to moderate the convention.
> ...





> mod·er·a·tor  (md-rtr)
> n.
> 1. One that moderates, as:
> a. One that arbitrates or mediates.
> b. One who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate.





mlctvt said:


> I guess I live in LA-LA land then.
> My company has made errors when quoting jobs but we honored our price even though it cost us thousands of dollars. That's probably why I think a measily $200 for the set of skis is no big deal. Hell I would have probably given the customer the skis to cover our error. Then the poster would have been on this site telling us what a great ski shop it was. . .





campgottagopee said:


> It's all relative---if you're quoting a 2 million dollar project a couple grand is no big deal......if you're selling a 150 dollar pair of skiis 30 bucks is a big deal, but I agree that the shop should've eaten the 30 bucks....it's just good "form".


I've worked in customer service for a nationally known mail-order nursery. We were instructed that the customer is always right. Even if you know they killed the plants themselves because they were idiots, or they ordered the wrong thing, whatever...the customer is always right. Replacements were to be given for items under a certain dollar amount _without question_ (I think it was if the individual item was under $200...even if the customer was at fault. Over that we had to refer to a supervisor). There were cases where, through customer's idiocy, we would have to ship out thousands of dollars of plants in replacement--our loss. It wasn't our fault, but we stood behind the name and the products.



marcski said:


> Now, I'm far from sexist...living with 3 women....fathering 2 of them...so if this sounds sexist it really isn't..its more of an observation:  It is interesting to note that both of these issues...(JerseyRob and Swampthing's) occurred with women being on the phone with the ski shop.  Now, I've never met either Swampthing or Mrs. JerseyRob....but ...I think it is fair to say that from what I have seen, women can overreact and get over emotional about things.
> 
> p.s the store should have offered to let her keep the 2010's at the same price and the store should have eaten the $30.


I agree with your P.S. You know how I feel about the rest.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> After being talked down to once already as a paying customer, my wife was annoyed and stated "You know, I didn't even have to call you guys to inform you that you sent us a pair of 2010 Shadows for the price of 2009 Shadows", to which he replied to with the having your credit card info statement.  There was no threat to keep these skis without paying the remainder.  We don't even want them!!! If we wanted them we would have ordered them in the first place!!
> 
> BTW - return shipping label will "get to me shortly" as per the rep.  Just ordered the 2009 from a larger internet site for fifty dollars more.  This is the last time I'll let my wallet make my decision on where to spend my money.



jerseyrob, thanks for sharing. if a store treated anyone in my family that way, i would be livid too. i like small local shops and i support them whenever i can. in a bad economy, the local shops that i go to go out of their ways to satisfy their customers. in this case, the shop screwed up wasting your time, just for that they should have offered better options than what he stated here. i know one shop i am not going to deal with. thanks.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow Ski Haus thread clone. All points given on topic aside, me sense agitation and venting due to big storm that most of us aren't going to get. hope all our blood pressures are lower now. Deep breaths kids.


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Wow Ski Haus thread clone. All points given on topic aside, me sense agitation and venting due to big storm that most of us aren't going to get. hope all our *blood pressures are lower now*. Deep breaths kids.



I have pills for that :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

ZYDECORICH said:


> Wow Ski Haus thread clone. All points given on topic aside, me sense agitation and venting due to big storm that most of us aren't going to get. hope all our blood pressures are lower now. Deep breaths kids.



What storm?? :dunce:


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Feb 5, 2010)

The one the VooDoo Lady said was gonna come on sat....oh forget it. Sorry.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> I have pills for that :grin:



What pills?:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Who's skiing this weekend?


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Who's skiing this weekend?



Riding Hunter Sat and Sun.... 
Then driving to Jay with a few friends for Monday and Tuesday!

Never been... totally psyched!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll be at Magic as usual tomorrow and Sunday. The West side is still closed but the East side has been nicely groomed. perfect conditions for trying toget my girlfriend to the top of the hill.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Who's skiing this weekend?



Me!! staying local this weekend due to commitments  on Sunday. 
Heading up to Sundown shortly for a few hours of skiing  tonight.
Back again tomorrow for a 4 hour session with the kids and possible some neighbors.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 5, 2010)

going to the poconos. haven't been in 20 years. they are supposed to get some freshie


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> What pills?:dunce:



You know the ones---purley medicinal


----------



## severine (Feb 5, 2010)

campgottagopee said:


> You know the ones---purley medicinal



The blue ones?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 5, 2010)

Sunday river, heading out as soon as my server re-partition is done.

Ski Sat / Sun Morn, then scoot back to watch the Saints beat up on Peyton!

-w


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 5, 2010)

severine said:


> The blue ones?



:lol: 8) :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 5, 2010)

severine said:


> The blue ones?



LMAO good one!    714s are waaaayyyy better. Not that I would know anything about that though.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 5, 2010)

Goldstocks Sporting Goods said:


> The 2010 Shadows COST Goldstocks $228.00.  The $30.00 was to break EVEN on the skis.  I would be selling these 2010 skis below MAP pricing set by manufacturer (LINE, K2) which is in direct violation of our retailer contract.



So what you are saying that anytime a ski is bought on sale the shop is breaking the rules?  If that is the case there are lots of shops that should be in trouble.


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> So what you are saying that anytime a ski is bought on sale the shop is breaking the rules?  If that is the case there are lots of shops that should be in trouble.



Hawkshot, he was referring to what is called MAP pricing which he doesn't really seem to understand so well.  MAP(minimum advertised pricing) is just what it states.  Most vendors institute this in order to protect the little guys, saying that a store can not advertise below a certain price until a specified time of the year, in most cases, sometimes all year.  This is contractual, so if broken you risk losing your account with them.  It is not "illegal" or even against contract to sell product below that price any time of the year.  You simply can not advertise at that price.
Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse here.........


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> I agree tha the way the rep spoke to you was totally inept in terms of proper CS.  Seems these days a lot of folks don't know the basics of good CS.  Oh well.
> 
> I also agree with Greg, that this was most likely a bad day for this guy, or he's just a bad seed and not necessarily representative of the whole company.  I would have asked to speak to the mgr relatively quickly, and not pursued more conversation with this guy.
> 
> But you certainly have a right to voice your complaints here



It's beyond a bad day when somebody makes threats......this dude needs to be canned, I don't care what economic conditions we are in.  Total dick move............

Hell how hard is it to let somebody down when your on the phone.  You will never even see this person face to face.  Just face it, do the "yes mam" "sorry mam" thing end it and admit you f'd up.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

Highway Star said:


> This is ENTIRELY reasonable.
> 
> Jerseyrob, you should have a chat with your wife as to why she can't ski on 157cm skis or conduct phone negotiations.



So what happens if she doesn't pay the extra 30 bucks and doesn't send them back?  They f'd up, they don't have her skies, etc? 

Guess this is where the whole "I have the credit card on file" thing comes into play.

F'd up all the way around...hope things work for everyone.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Get over yourself guy.
> 
> There are two sides to every story. And yours is the wrong one.



How can you say his is the wrong side? 

This guy at the ski shop, sounds like the owner, should know better and at least talk to the customer like a human and not be some elitist asshole.

I would keep the ski's and tell him to f off and if he charges you the extra 30 bucks tell him to f of two times........he fucked up, pony up the the extra 30 bucks himself and cut HIS losses.  If this f up cost him his buisness then maybe it's time to get out of the buisness.

OP, put the skies on Ebay, make your money back, maybe a little extra, then take a picture of your check and send it to the Goldmember ski shop with a big fuck you!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> What you need to realize is you posted this on a public forum. Of course, you're going to get differing opinions on it. Did you ever see the Ski Haus thread? I could've scripted how this thread was gonna go down right after your first post.



However, with the skihaus thread, the swampyass basically admitted she was wrong from one of her first threads.............correct?  Oh and on the point of the OP of this thread, he never said he had a problem with the options given to him, but rather the manner in which the employee talked down to the customer, correct?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

hammer said:


> I'm just glad that, in my line of work, customers don't swear at me...



Me too, my boss on the other hand........


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Wow... Listen jersey - All i did was request that the ski shop has a say in this...  To get the other side of the story...
> 
> The dude ranted... Plain and simple...
> He even admitted it!!!



Whats wrong with a rant if it's true?  Sounded to me like the rebut from Golden Girls confirmed it.


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> The dude tried to make it right!  what does he have to do - give her his first born?



I don't think the OP is complaining about what the shop did to smooth things over, it's how his wife was talked to....correct?  I think others like myself on here frown at the fact that the ski shop wants them to pay an extra 30 bucks for the ski's.  The better way would be to say I am sorry as much as possible, tell her to keep the ski's, if she doesn't want them she can send them back, but that is the best you can do.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

nice UV

you're on a roll. keep it up

 We've only got 14 pages to go to catch the mad epcot SkiHaus thread :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> We've only got 14 pages to go to catch the mad epcot SkiHaus thread :lol:



Did you add up all the pages for all three threads?


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> nice UV
> 
> you're on a roll. keep it up
> 
> We've only got 14 pages to go to catch the mad epcot SkiHaus thread :lol:



God I am pethetic......I was thinking the same thing as I was giving my two bits.  I think IPA was mentioned earlier, that may be half the problem, between teh Coors and the IPA's tonight I have apparently gone off the hinge.  Maybe my wife is right about the drinking, but if I cave in, then it is one more battle she has won.

PS you and Greg could have waited another 20 minutes and I would have owned page number 18!


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks UV!!!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Thanks UV!!!



Just supporting another Mainer.  Although if I thought you were wrong I would go all "DMC" on your ass!


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Whats wrong with a rant if it's true?  Sounded to me like the rebut from Golden Girls confirmed it.



Why would I take his side automatically?  How do I know it's true...?  How do you know it's true?

I just wanted the ski shop to be able to defend itself...  Whatever plays out now is between  Jersey and the shop...


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Just supporting another Mainer.  Although if I thought you were wrong I would go all "DMC" on your ass!



Wow...  And all this time I've been psyched Maine is finally getting snow.. 

For real... WTF did I do?  And why is it so bad?  Allowing all parties to tell their side of the story is a good thing...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

Greg said:


> Did you add up all the pages for all three threads?



no I looked up the SkiHaus thread and the way my view is 'set up' it's 32 pages.  10 posts per page


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> It's beyond a bad day when somebody makes threats......



Allegedly


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Wow...  And all this time I've been psyched Maine is finally getting snow..
> 
> For real... WTF did I do?  And why is it so bad?  Allowing all parties to tell their side of the story is a good thing...



Honestly I have no problem with you......the "DMC on your ass" thing was a joke.  You certainly have your view of things and I have mine, no biggy.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Honestly I have no problem with you......the "DMC on your ass" thing was a joke.  You certainly have your view of things and I have mine, no biggy.




yeah - whatever...  

You didn't answer my question

Why is it so bad trying to get both sides of the story?


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

And for the record... All i did was was say the guy ranted.... i really haven't chosen a side...


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

So, I know I'm going to sound butt hurt here and probably should just let this issue die, but comments directed towards me today and the way most of this board treated me have really pissed me off.
First off, I've been a member of this community for the past five years.  Sure, I know I still have under a hundred post counts and I don't chime in on every thread with useless banter, but I'm on here at least once a day, either checking trip reports or getting beta to areas I'd like to visit and consider myself a loyal fan of this site. Whenever, I get a chance to make it out onto the hill I make sure to bring my camera to provide some stoke for those of you stuck in the office, or forced to ski Hunter Mountain, and love seeing all of you out enjoying the sport we all share a passion for.
After sitting down with my wife and re-reading the entire 17 pages of this thread I am really displeased about how I was immediately attacked upon posting my experience with this particular establishment.  No, I haven't read the Ski Haus thread so maybe I was unaware about what I was getting myself into and sure maybe it came across as a “rant”, but, that is no excuse for the bullshit treatment I received from the majority of you on this board.
I did NOT wake up this morning and say “Hmmm…..what sporting goods store should I fuck with today”?  The experience I had yesterday was real and I expressed it to you guys how I experienced it in the best of my ability.  For some of you to misconstrue my intentions and call me “slanderous” or doubt how I was treated really sets me off, especially, from some of you long time posters who I have grown to enjoy following on this board.  
	I’m not really sure why I thought that a community like this would show me some support, or why I felt somewhat connected to you guys, but I did. To be called out like I was, especially by you DMC, was wrong. I asked you specifically, both in a PM and publicly, not to get involved in this just yet since I wanted to confirm my credit was going to be applied but you didn’t listen.  I know this is a public forum and I know I opened myself up to this and everyone has an opinion, but what you did was a fucking weasel move!!  I have no problem publicly hashing this out with the owner/manager once my money was back in my hand but it wasn’t, so I didn’t want his involvement here just yet. I realized that I should have waited to post the initial thread but I didn’t so I asked you specifically DMC! That’s a fucked up move!  Just so you know, I have yet to receive my return label.
	You guys can believe whatever side of the story you want but I’ll tell you this.  My wife and I were never once apologized to like the rep stated.  Not once!!  He never “simply stated” anything or my wife wouldn’t have gotten so upset and the remark about the credit card was completely unacceptable.  My wife and I have never complained to owners or managers and have never bitched like this before or felt the need to publicly express a bad experience like this one.  I have a very casual style when it comes to customer service in my own store; however, I do not accept such blatant disregard towards a paying customer and can’t believe any of you wouldn’t have my back on this issue.  Why you chose to take this reps word as gospel boggles my mind.  Do I have anything to gain from this? Do you think he’s going to come on this board and say “Yeah, I was a dick in that situation, woops?”  Are you guys all fucking sheep?
	This is not an issue of whether or not the options that were given to us were fair.  This is an issue of how these options were presented to us and how we felt afterwards.  Our feelings are not debatable.  How we felt is how we felt.  
	So that is all.  I’ll leave it at that.  I just had to get it off of my chest. The horse is dead. I’ve got sand in my vagina and I’m missing Oprah.  I’m hoping that this issue gets resolved shortly and I‘ll post the outcome as soon as I get one.  If any of you would like to come up to Maine to discuss this further over some beers, I’d love to give you a tour of my home mountain. I’m sure I’d like most of you better off –line anyway.    
Let the flames begin!!!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> yeah - whatever...
> 
> You didn't answer my question
> 
> Why is it so bad trying to get both sides of the story?



Oh, sorry, there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> I’m not really sure why I thought that a community like this would show me some support, or why I felt somewhat connected to you guys, but I did. To be called out like I was, especially by you DMC, was wrong. I asked you specifically, both in a PM and publicly, not to get involved in this just yet since I wanted to confirm my credit was going to be applied but you didn’t listen.  I know this is a public forum and I know I opened myself up to this and everyone has an opinion, but what you did was a fucking weasel move!!  I have no problem publicly hashing this out with the owner/manager once my money was back in my hand but it wasn’t, so I didn’t want his involvement here just yet. I realized that I should have waited to post the initial thread but I didn’t so I asked you specifically DMC! That’s a fucked up move!  Just so you know, I have yet to receive my return label.



All i did was say you ranted... And got the ski shop involved..

I don't know you and I don't owe you jack shti...   You post in public - you deal with it...   I hate PMs....  I shut them off so jerkoffs like you will leave me the F alone..

Your the fucking weasel for trying to diss a ski shop in public with NOTHING to back it up except a rant...    

By the time you sent me the PM i had already contacted them...
So deal with it....  And go fuck yourself...

now I'm taking sides...

edit: and for the record I didnt even read your lame ass PM


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh NOW you're taking sides?  OK!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> So, I know I'm going to sound butt hurt here and probably should just let this issue die, but comments directed towards me today and the way most of this board treated me have really pissed me off.
> First off, I've been a member of this community for the past five years.  Sure, I know I still have under a hundred post counts and I don't chime in on every thread with useless banter, but I'm on here at least once a day, either checking trip reports or getting beta to areas I'd like to visit and consider myself a loyal fan of this site. Whenever, I get a chance to make it out onto the hill I make sure to bring my camera to provide some stoke for those of you stuck in the office, or forced to ski Hunter Mountain, and love seeing all of you out enjoying the sport we all share a passion for.
> After sitting down with my wife and re-reading the entire 17 pages of this thread I am really displeased about how I was immediately attacked upon posting my experience with this particular establishment.  No, I haven't read the Ski Haus thread so maybe I was unaware about what I was getting myself into and sure maybe it came across as a “rant”, but, that is no excuse for the bullshit treatment I received from the majority of you on this board.
> I did NOT wake up this morning and say “Hmmm…..what sporting goods store should I fuck with today”?  The experience I had yesterday was real and I expressed it to you guys how I experienced it in the best of my ability.  For some of you to misconstrue my intentions and call me “slanderous” or doubt how I was treated really sets me off, especially, from some of you long time posters who I have grown to enjoy following on this board.
> ...



I still believe your side, but I think I just heard the "SwampASS" bell go off.....


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Oh now you're taking sides?  OK!



yes because NOW I know your a whiney douchebag...

Learn to control your wife...


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> I don't know you and I don't owe you jack shti...   You post in public - you deal with it...



Like I said, I don't know why I expected you guys to side with me or why I felt a connection.
Just calling it like I see it!


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 5, 2010)

DING DING...:uzi:


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Like I said, I don't know why I expected you guys to side with me or why I felt a connection.



Because your live in a friggin dream world where people will just take your word because you strap boards on your feet...

Well....the real world aint like that...  deal with it...


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> yes because NOW I know your a whiney douchebag...
> 
> Learn to control your wife...



Can't you be banned for talking about a posters spouse?


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> DING DING...:uzi:




i really didn't want it to come to this...

I really didn't read this guys PM...

I really wanted to hear both sides...  

And I never took any side...   I just called out the rant...


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Can't you be banned for talking about a posters spouse?



Only if shes bitching at a ski shop .... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Only if shes bitching at a ski shop .... WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH



Haha..that was a joke btw.....


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Haha..that was a joke btw.....



Mine wasn't....


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> i laughed.
> 
> then i ducked cause tjf tyson was hiding in my closet.



Better then an evil monkey I guess...


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Mine wasn't....


DMC, I'm simply stating how I feel, which is that you went about what you did the wrong way.  I admitted that bringing this matter into a forum like this probably wasn't the best course of action but I was heated and felt the need to vent.  I don't need you to agree or disagree with me.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Haha..that was a joke btw.....





dmc said:


> Mine wasn't....



i laughed.

then i ducked cause tjf tyson was hiding in my closet.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Can't you be banned for talking about a posters spouse?



no

we already went over that in Puckit's thread......

totally kidding.

dmc.......really shouldn't go where you're going with the personal insults to rob or his spouse, for real.

jerseyrob........your experience in this thread is definitely heavily influenced by the SkiHaus thread.  As others have said, you can't expect full support from everyone with a rant.  You can expect some people to attack you.  I've had plenty of situations where I've been attacked for my rants.  It's frustrating and often hard to just let it run off your back.

Alpinezone is a overall a GREAT community though.  That said, insults will fly, people will get offended and offend others.  Even us 'Mods' aren't innocent of never acting out of line......probably me especially.

That all said.......let's keep the flaming to a minimum.  All of us.

Don't make me go find my keys!!!!!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Better then an evil monkey I guess...



damn you guys are fast.  i was trying to quote both as evidence posted above.

wtf, dont you take a breath or something before you post?


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow! I might hit 100 tonight!!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> dmc.......really shouldn't go where you're going with the personal insults to rob or his spouse, for real.



Apologies to his wife....    But I'm not backing down on him... He came after me...    Check the posts... I've been cool all day about this whiner...


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Apologies to his wife....    But I'm not backing down on him... He came after me...    Check the posts... I've been cool all day about this whiner...



I'll back down then.  I've said what I said.  You can feel how you feel.  We'll have to agree to disagree.  I was ready for the flaming.  Have at it!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Wow! I might hit 100 tonight!!!!



are you Julio Lugo?

:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob;509351 I was ready for the flaming.  Have at it!![/QUOTE said:
			
		

> let's not.......for real........
> 
> rarely accomplishes anything............being king of the intraweb really isn't all it's cracked out to be


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> I'll back down then.  I've said what I said.  You can feel how you feel.  We'll have to agree to disagree.  I was ready for the flaming.  Have at it!!



Read your post
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=509326&postcount=190

It was written for a response - you said some F'd up stuff about me...  

Again... All i wanted was to hear both sides because all you did was rant.....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

All dude wanted was his rug back............


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> All dude wanted was his rug back............



Good one... 

But I didn't piss on his rug...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

STFU Donny


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

dmc said:


> Read your post
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=509326&postcount=190
> 
> It was written for a response - you said some F'd up stuff about me...
> ...



Man, I told myself I wouldn't respond, oh well.
DMC, I didn't say fucked up shit about you.  I described the course of action you took and called you out on it for it being fucked up.  That's a lot different than "saying" fucked up shit about you.   Sorry if that offended you.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2010)

This aggression will not stand man!!!


----------



## dmc (Feb 5, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Man, I told myself I wouldn't respond, oh well.
> DMC, I didn't say fucked up shit about you.  I described the course of action you took and called you out on it for it being fucked up.  That's a lot different than "saying" fucked up shit about you.   Sorry if that offended you.



No worries mate...

I should've read you PM but as you can probably tell - I get some F'd up PMs due to my vocalness...   So I tend to just respond in public without reading them if i sense they are negative..

i seriously hope you work things out with the shop...


----------



## jerseyrob (Feb 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> This aggression will not stand man!!!



Hahaha!!
We are nihilist, we believe in nothing Lebowski!


----------



## campgottagopee (Feb 6, 2010)

Yo Rob, dude, you like doubled your post count in one thread!!!!!  Nice---now stick around and post in others.


----------



## marcski (Feb 6, 2010)

Rob:

Your big post last night... definitely a whine. 

The original = a rant.   There is a difference.  

Plus you sounded like you had a freaking tutu on at 11:09 last night when you made that whiney post.  Like others have said, this is an internet forum...definitely not a place to get coddled.  

I'm sure you'll get the credit back on your card.  Keep us posted on the outcome.


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 6, 2010)

dmc said:


> I just think there are better places and better ways to do this...
> 
> And I won't stand by...
> You post in public... You get the public...
> ...



Just a casual observation form a bystander: DMC's post should be: "You post in public... You get a verbal beatdown from DMC" 

Disclaimer: I did not have the patience of going through this entire thread - the above obsearvation based on previous DMC erruptions on similar topics.


----------



## dmc (Feb 6, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> Just a casual observation form a bystander: DMC's post should be: "You post in public... You get a verbal beatdown from DMC"
> 
> Disclaimer: I did not have the patience of going through this entire thread - the above obsearvation based on previous DMC erruptions on similar topics.



Untrue...  
Read the thread...


----------



## snoseek (Feb 6, 2010)

I've speant the week moving could i please have the brief version


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2010)

snoseek said:


> I've speant the week moving could i please have the brief version



if you read the SkiHaus thread, same scenario


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 7, 2010)

jerseyrob said:


> Hawkshot, he was referring to what is called MAP pricing which he doesn't really seem to understand so well.  MAP(minimum advertised pricing) is just what it states.  Most vendors institute this in order to protect the little guys, saying that a store can not advertise below a certain price until a specified time of the year, in most cases, sometimes all year.  This is contractual, so if broken you risk losing your account with them.  It is not "illegal" or even against contract to sell product below that price any time of the year.  You simply can not advertise at that price.
> Sorry if I'm beating a dead horse here.........



I know all of about MAP.  I run a ski shop.

It was a comment based on them saying they would get in trouble for selling it for that price.  You can sell it for any price, just can't advertise it.


----------

